# دورة مجانية في شرح الكود nfpa 13 -2016 بالفيديو - مع مثال محلول



## م. رياض النجار (24 يونيو 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير

نضع اليوم بين أيديكم روابط لشرح الكود NFPA 13 -2016 لمعظم الفصول - ما عدا الكلام عن التخزين - 

نرجو من الله أن يكون فيه فائدة للجميع

الكلام عن الفصل الخامس وتصنيف الاشغالات
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe3xCq-xY80HDarxLil6O-T7

الكلام عن الفصل السادس ومكونات النظام
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe2mWNpfBWDEWhMR1rKYtqmM

الكلام من الفصل السابع والحديث عن النظام الرطب
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe1asGrkNlww3Du6q42nGyvA

الكلام عن الفصل الثامن ومتطلبات التركيب
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe3xTqZPvbwlB-YKN0ZGXsMC

الكلام عن الفصل العاشر والمواسير المدفونة
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe3SUKf16oyW7u4V7M_H-3vl

الكلام عن الفصل الحادي عشر والتصميم
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe0GD_eJndcOeAiZ09VApuUk

الكلام عن الفصل الثالث والعشرون والحسابات
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe389mnbeDR4PjzL9QpqdwR2

وأخيرا مثال محلول
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ykZ3VDCCe3G9oy_ESL8_3xYR0tL7BY2​


----------

